# Amplificador Clase D 4x58W TAS5424



## layoroa (Sep 30, 2008)

Buenas, primero me presento porque soy reciente en el foro, Soy Lautaro Ayoroa, de rosario argentina y les cuento que con un amigo nos dedicamos un poco a investigar y probar con cosas medias extrañas que pedimos como Samples, en esta ocacion el "bicho raro" es un amplificador clase D de Texas Instrument.
Como digo es un Amplificador clase D con un monton de caracteristicas muy interesantes para manejar por I2C, de las cuales no pienso hacer uso en un principio, mi objetivo principal en este momento es poner en funcionamiento este amplificador con lo minimo indispensable para poder recien ahi sabiendo de que es viable hacerlo funcionar entrar a investigar y utilizar todo su potencial. Por eso quisiera que le pegen una ojeada a la hoja de datos y al circuito que dejo aca abajo y me comenten que piensan, la idea mia es ponerlo en funcionamiento sin utilizar el protocolo I2C, ni un micro. Pero me surge la duda si realmente se podra hacer uso de este amplificador sin esos elementos, y de ser asi, si me pueden ayudar porque no termino de entender el uso del PIN "REXT".

Link al Datasheet: http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tas5414.pdf 

Tambien adjunte una parte del circuito del datasheet
Con respecto al encapsulado yo se que deben pensar que estoy loco, de como voy a soldarlo pero ya tengo experiencia con soldadura de encapsulados de este tipo.

Bueno, espero que me puedan ayudar, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2008)

Antes de hacer algo averigua si se consigue el integrado


----------



## layoroa (Oct 1, 2008)

Si, el integrado ya lo tengo en mis manos, tengo 8 del mismo


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 1, 2008)

cuanto cuesta el integrado...?


----------



## layoroa (Oct 1, 2008)

La verdad que no tengo idea el valor del integrado, ya que lo pedi como samples para hacer la prueba


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 1, 2008)

layoroa dijo:
			
		

> La verdad que no tengo idea el valor del integrado, ya que lo pedi como samples para hacer la prueba



Hola layoroa, dónde pediste los samples? cuánto pagaste el envío?

Saludos, gracias.


----------



## viktor_284 (Oct 1, 2008)

hola yo tambien pedi muestras gratis de st microelectronic y es gratis el integrado y el envio yo pedi unos tda de 10w y unos tl082. tambien national es gratis pero el envio no.


----------



## Emagi (Nov 25, 2009)

hola soy emanuel de parana entre rios y estoy interesado en conseguir el ic tas5414, si alguien puede suministrarme datos. Poseo una fuente de 20 volt 10 amperes, si alguien puede darme datos de algun ampli que se mueva bien con esta fuente le voy a gradecer.saludos


----------

